# PAKISTAN | Railways



## sourierservice (Oct 30, 2007)

*Rawalpindi Railway Station*








image posted in Mehfil Pakistan by KBBOY


----------



## sourierservice (Oct 30, 2007)

*Rawalpindi Cantt Station*








image posted by Brightside


----------



## sourierservice (Oct 30, 2007)

*Bolan Express on PESHI Station*


















above 2 images by KBBOY


----------



## sourierservice (Oct 30, 2007)

*Ayub Railway Bridge, Sukkur*

















*Towards the historic Khyber Pass, track blocked by landslide*


----------



## sourierservice (Oct 30, 2007)

*Lansdowne Bridge and Ayub Bridge*
A marvel of nineteenth century engineering, the 'longest "rigid" girder bridge in the world' at that time, was begun in 1887. The Indus Valley State Railway had reached Sukkur in 1879 and the steam ferry which transported eight wagons at a time across the Indus was found to be cumbersome and time consuming. Designed by Sir Alexander Meadows Rendel, the girder work weighing a massive 3,300 tons was erected by F.E. Robertson, and Hecquet. The ferry link between Rohri and Sukkur became redundant when Lord Reay Governor of Bombay. Detutizing for Lord Lansdowne , the viceroy, inaugurated the Bridge on 25 March 1889.

As summer comes early to Sukkur and the wearing of heavy European - Style Uniforms would have been uncomfortable , the opening ceremony took place early in the morning . After Lord Reay had unlocked a highly ornamental padlock (the design of J.L. Kipping, CIE, Principal of the Mayo School of Art in Lohore and father of Joseph Rudyard, the famous poet and author). Which had held shut the cumbersome iron gates guarding entry to the Bridge , the gathering walked across the Bridge and then adjourned to break-fast followed by toasts under a shaman (Berridge 1967:128) with its construction, Railway link between Lahore in the heart of the granary of British India and the Port of Karachi on the Arabian Seacoast was completed. When the great steel Ayub arch, was constructed (1960-1962) , Railway traffic was shifted to this Bridge . About a hundred feet apart, the two bridges seem like one from a distance. The Ayub arch became the world's third longest Railway arch span and the first bridge in the world to have 'the Railway desk slung on coiled wire rope suspenders'. Dr.D.D. Steinman of New York, proponent of 'vocational aesthetics' designed this graceful Bridge. Which cost about two crore rupees. The foundation stone was laid on December 9,1960. A tribute to Paksitani, American and British engineers, it was opened by President Muhammad Ayub Khan on May 6,1962.


----------



## sourierservice (Oct 30, 2007)

*Sukkar Station*








by CNTOWER in Mehfil Pakistan


----------



## sourierservice (Oct 30, 2007)

edited


----------



## sourierservice (Oct 30, 2007)

inside the train


















pics posted by KBBOY in MP


----------



## sourierservice (Oct 30, 2007)

pics posted by KBBOY in MP


----------



## sourierservice (Oct 30, 2007)

*Lahore Railway Station*by Kbboy


----------



## sourierservice (Oct 30, 2007)

edited


----------



## sourierservice (Oct 30, 2007)

next page....


----------



## sourierservice (Oct 30, 2007)

*Golra Station* by KBBOY


----------



## sourierservice (Oct 30, 2007)

*Golra Station*








by Imran Pk's photostream on FlickR

*Golra Station*








by CNTOWER in Mehfil Pakistan Forums


----------



## sourierservice (Oct 30, 2007)

*GOLRA STATION*
Just a few kilometers from the heart of federal capital, there lies a heritage, still unknown to even vast majority residing in the capital and adjacent Rawalpindi - the Golra Junction Railway Museum. As named by authorities, the Golra Junction Railway Museum is one of the important spots in the capital, that depicts evolution of Pakistan Railways into an improved service from the ancient one.

Adjacent to Golra Railway Junction, a station that once linked Peshawar, Kohat and Havalian, the Museum presents glimpses from the contours of history.

Set up in 1882 and upgraded as junction in 1912, the Golra Railway Station today enjoys more importance due to Museum.

Situated South East to Margalla Hills and 1994 feet above sea level, the Golra Railway Museum is at a few minutes drive from the federal capital and 17 kilometers towards East from Taxila, the cradle of Gandhara civilization.


----------



## sourierservice (Oct 30, 2007)

*Jaffer Express in Balochistan*








image posted by KBBOY


----------



## sourierservice (Oct 30, 2007)

*railway bridge on river chinab near Faisalabad*








pic posted by honey4


----------



## sourierservice (Oct 30, 2007)

*Karachi Circular Railway*








by FANTAZ on FlickR


----------



## sourierservice (Oct 30, 2007)

*RAILCAR*
fast train service between Lahore n Rawalpindi 
Lower AC class








pic posted by Moazzam


----------



## sourierservice (Oct 30, 2007)

pic posted by KBBOY in MP


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

serdar samanlı;27215978 said:


> How much part is double-track?


I guess this map can answer your question:










As you can see, most of Pakistan's Railway is "Broade Gauge Single"



Chavito said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> Great pictures!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks, the KCR (Karachi Circular Railway) is a Mass Transport System (MRTS). You can find more information here. 

Here are maps on the KCR:






























Chavito said:


> Can somebody post a map of the Pakistan railways?


On the topic of maps, you can also check this one out, apart from the one at the very top:












sourierservice said:


> *train near Karachi Station*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are those building in the background sourierservice?? And which part of Karachi is it?


----------



## urbanfan89 (May 30, 2007)

There's a plan floating around to build a line into Kashgar and the China rail system. Do you have any more info on that?


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

urbanfan89 said:


> There's a plan floating around to build a line into Kashgar and the China rail system. Do you have any more info on that?


Hmmm....this is all that I could find when I typed in "Kashgar" into the Pakistan Railways thread in Mehfil Pakisan. However, all of these articles are dated end of July 2006, with one being a bit recent, end of November 2006. 

Btw I have a question regarding this section of SSC called the "World Forums". Why isn't the search function available in this part of SSC??? When the posts made here do get counted into your post count. I don't understand the logic behind it.

*DATED: July 21st, 2006*

*FEASIBILITY REPORT FOR HAWELIAN-CHINA RAILTRACK TO BE GIVEN TO GERMAN FIRM*

SHeikh Rasheed Ahmed, in a press conference today, announced that the tender of a german firm has been accepted *for the pre-feasibility report on a new rail link between hawelian(near abbotabad) in pakistan and kashgar in china.*

*the project will start soon as china is taking keen interest in developing communication link upto gwadar port to get easy access to middle east markets.* With this rail link, large scale freight transportation from china using the gwadar port will open up new era of pak-china friendship and economic cooperation in which pakistan can benefit a lot.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9335157&postcount=234

*DATED: July 24th, 2006*

*China to expand rail link with Pakistan*

BEIJING: China will soon hold a feasibility study, exploring ways and means to expand its rail network up to the Pakistan's border.

A senior official of the Chinese Central government told APP here on Sunday that they were actively considering, strengthening their communication links with Pakistan through rail and road. We welcome Pakistan's proposals in this connection, and wish to extend support for optimism use of Gwadar seaport developing bilateral trade.

*The technical and financial matters involved in the construction of the rail link up to Kashgar and the Sust check post, will be considered at the experts' levels*.

The sources hoped that the rail link would open vast opportunities for Pakistan and China to deepen their trade and business interactions both at bilateral and regional levels.

*The sources said, the China's Xinjiang autonomous region will soon undertake necessary spade work, connecting China with Pakistan through the rail. The Governor Xinjiang Region Ismail Tiliwaldi has stated early this year, during his meeting with a delegation of Pakistan Muslim League that his government will soon start necessary work to find out possibilities of operating a rail network between the two friendly countries through Kashgar.*

The two sides agreed that the China's western region has rich potential to emerge as hub of Sino-Pak business activities. Pakistan and China have already started a regular bus service between Kashgar and Gilgit.

According to the exports, the proposals of expanding the China's existing rail network up to Pakistan and Central Asian states are feasible and this gigantic task could be implemented to serve their common interest.

China enjoys rich potential and technical know-how to expand its rail link to the country's mountainous regions. It proved its worth, by connection China's Qinghai province with Tibet last month. China solved three major difficulties to rewrite the world's history of railway construction. The three difficulties are frozen tundra, high altitude and plateau environmental protection, said Zhu Zhensheng, vice director of the Ministry of Railways office in charge of the new line.

About 550 kilometres of the tracks run on frozen earth, the longest in the world's plateau railways, posing great challenges for designing and construction, he said.

The oxygen content along the railway is only 50-60 percent of that at sea level as 960 km of tracks are located at more than 4,000 metres above sea level, Zhu said.

The annual average temperature on the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau is below zero degree Celsius with the minimum temperature at 45 degree Celsius below zero.

None of the hundreds of thousands of workers died of altitude sickness in the past five years, making a medical miracle, said Professor John West with the School of Medicine, University of California, San Diego.

More than 600 doctors and nurses served for the construction project and there was one clinic every 10 kilometres along the line, making sure that any sick worker could get medical treatment within 30 minutes.

However, when the country built a highway between Qinghai province and Tibet in early 1950s, almost the construction of every one kilometre of the road would claim one death.

The 1956-kilometre-long Qinghai-Tibet railway is the world's highest and longest plateau railroad and also the first railway connecting the Tibet autonomous region with other parts of China.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9363580&postcount=236

*DATED: July 30th, 2006*

*President approves Gwadar-Quetta rail link *

ISLAMABAD: President Pervez Musharraf has approved a railway link between Gwadar and Quetta. The announcement was made during his visit to the Pakistan Railways Carriage Factory, Islamabad, on Saturday to inaugurate the commissioning of a new bay.

The Railways has developed a workshop here for assembly of Chinese coaches. The president also inaugurated the “high speed carriage wagon workshop”.

Despite heavy rain in the twin cities of Islamabad and Rawalpindi, the president visited the carriage factory and shook hands with workers and inspectors. He also announced one-time allowance of Rs 1,000 for each employee of the factory. He also met the Chinese experts working in the factory.

During his visit, the president approved working on a number of projects. “The president approved the project of laying of 940-kilometre-long “standard gauge” railway track between Gwadar and Quetta that would cost Rs 75 billion. *He has also given approval of preparation of a pre-feasibility report on developing a railway link between Havelian (some 80 kilometres from here) to Kashgar (China),*” said a spokesman for federal Minister for Railways Sheikh Rashid Ahmed while talking to The News. The president also called for report about laying track between Chaman and Spin Boldak on the Afghan border 

Developed countries are mostly using standard gauge tracks having width of four feet and six inches whereas the PR is presently using mostly “broad gauge” railway tracks — track with width of five feet and six inches, the most commonly found in Indo-Pak region.

*The spokesman added the same (Havelian to Kashgar) link would later be connected to Central Asian Republics. “German and Chinese experts will jointly conduct the pre-feasibility report on the project,” he said, adding the president spoke of his vision of joining Pakistan with China and Central Asia through rail link.*

The spokesman said the president also approved running of fast track train — at a speed of 250 kilometres per hour — between Rawalpindi and Lahore that would take 70 minutes to cover the 290 kilometers distance between the two cities. 

“The president approved the project of running a tourist train between Rawalpindi and Torkham via Taxila and Peshawar,” said the spokesman, adding the president has expressed his wish to inaugurate the tourist train due to his keen interest in the project.

“The president also approved purchase of 75 locomotives,” the spokesman said, adding that the Railways has been facing shortage of locomotives for long. “The president has asked for completion of the project of installation of electric signals along the railway tracks within a year that was supposed to be accomplished within next four years.” This was the first ever visit of any head of the state to the carriage factory in last forty years. The president presented a box of Havana cigars to the Federal Minister for Railways Sheikh Rashid Ahmed on the occasion and appreciated the efforts he has been making for the progress of Pakistan Railways. Secretary/Chairman Pakistan Railways Shakil Durrani and Deputy Chairman Planning Commission Akram Sheikh were also present on the occasion.

APP adds: Speaking after the ceremony Rashid said Pakistan was also studying prospects of acquiring technology from Germany, USA and other countries to improve its rail infrastructure. He said that under the track rehabilitation plan, 2,083 km track will be improved at a cost of Rs 9.4 billion by December 31, 2007 and would also include up-gradation of level crossings, rehabilitation of bridges and fences, etc.

The president was informed that track from Lodhran to Khanewal would be dualised at a cost of Rs 3.29 billion and was scheduled to be completed by the end of this year. It would also include modern signal equipment at a cost of Rs 1.2 billion. The dualisation of 246 KM Khanewal-Raiwind track would cost Rs 5.5 billion and would be completed by June next year.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9437335&postcount=239

*DATED: November 25th, 2006*

*Bullet train project to be completed in 2 years: Sheikh Rashid*

ISLAMABAD, Nov 24 (APP): Minister for Railways Sheikh Rashid Ahmed on Friday said that the Bullet Train project between Rawalpindi and Lahore would be completed in two years. 

"We are going to award the project to one of the International firm very shortly," he said while addressing a press conference at the Ministry of Railways. 

Sheikh Rashid Ahmed said ten International bidders have been short-listed which belong to the countries like, USA, Austria, France, Germany and China.

He said the project is meant to run a diesel-fed train with speed from 250 Km per hour to 300 km per hour. The track would be of international standards gauge (4.2 feet wide) and the travel between both the destinations would reduce from four hours to only 45 minutes or one hour. 

He said that the track would be completely fenced to check the hazards of accident. 

He said that Pakistan Railways would soon invite bids for provision of 1300 freight wagons. 

Earlier, a delegation from China led by President Noricon Company Mr Wang called on the minister and expressed willingness to invest in various projects of Pakistan Railways. 

Speaking on the occasion, Sheikh Rashid Ahmed said that the friendship bonds between both Pakistan and China are all-weather and time-tested. "We are proud of our trust worthy friendship with China," he said. 

*He said that feasibility study project of Railway line between Havelian (Pakistan) and Kashgar (China) has been jointly awarded to Chinese and German firms with the completion target of 2 years. *

Referring to the Gwadar port project, he said "it is a gift from the people of China to Pakistan and we look forward to lay a railway line linking the newly built port city of Baluchistan with Quetta." 

He invited the delegation to visit the Islamabad Railways Carriage Factory and expressed the hope that the Noricon Company of China would help improve the PR Carriage Factory through the transfer of technology. 

Noricon is the biggest company of China which manufactures around 5,000 railway coaches every year.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=10614273&postcount=280


----------



## sourierservice (Oct 30, 2007)

*No. of Main Line Locomotives Operational * ,

13 Steam
510 Deisel
21 Electric

*total route*
broad guage (1676mm) 7479 km
metre gauge(1000mm) 312 km

^^2006 figures

*electrified track* 293 km
Data shows the length of route kilometers.For track kilometers, it is 544 track km.

*double track* 1043 km

^^2003 figures

Source: World Bank website


----------



## sourierservice (Oct 30, 2007)

@iintoxication
those are Navy Heights..n area is near Cantt Station


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

goschio said:


> So they still use steam engines in Pakistan? WOW





Intoxication said:


> Only in Tourist locations.


Like I was saying....

*Michael Palin on the Khyber Railway - BBC*






If the video doesn't work, try this link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dyv5OKXZgVs



sourierservice said:


> @iintoxication
> those are Navy Heights..n area is near Cantt Station


Thanks!!  They are easily 21 stories tall.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

I think Pakistan needs better trains.


----------



## slashcruise (Jan 21, 2008)

Kuvvaci said:


> I think Pakistan needs better trains.


I agree with you but where is the money to buy????


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Kuvvaci said:


> I think Pakistan needs better trains.


Actually, most Pakistanis travel by road, thats why trains aren't given much attention as the need isn't there.










However, these pics I would say, look bloody brilliant!!! Even fit for a foreigner:



sourierservice said:


> inside the train
> 
> 
> 
> ...





sourierservice said:


> pics posted by KBBOY in MP





slashcruise said:


> I agree with you but where is the money to buy????


You trolling Pakistani topics again??? Isn't trolling Mehfil Pakistan enough for you??? You have been briged by Pakistani mods, if I remember correctly. Stick to SSC India.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

According to the World Factbook:

Railways:

Total: 8,163 km 
Broad gauge: 7,718 km 1.676-m gauge (293 km electrified) 
Narrow gauge: 445 km 1.000-m gauge (2006)

https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/geos/pk.html#Trans


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

yes last ix have very nice trains...


----------



## sourierservice (Oct 30, 2007)

Strong Hearted said:


>


image from sub forums


----------



## wayneyoung (Jan 26, 2010)

Do you have some information about Pakistan-China link railway like route or Pakistan railway plan map next few years? share it, plese. Thank you!


----------



## FazilLanka (Jan 7, 2009)

Pakistan has lot of potentials in terms railway transportation. Need a effective plan to modernize the Pakistan Railway.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

A train in NWFP by [email protected]


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

When was the last time that Pakistan ran any electric trains on the electrified parts of its railway network?


----------



## abhijeetm29 (Mar 25, 2010)

manrush said:


> When was the last time that Pakistan ran any electric trains on the electrified parts of its railway network?


Hi Everyone.,

Abhijeet here, a railfan from India

I would like to know about the current status of Electrification, or Related projects in Pakistan Railways.

@Manrush - I have seen very old pics of Quetta Expresss being hauled by an Electric locomotive.

But I am not sure...Maybe I can post a pic.

Are the electric trains plying between 293 km stretch of Lahore and Khanewal


----------



## abhijeetm29 (Mar 25, 2010)

Also,

Pakistan First Electric Railway services began on June 25, 1970

Source :http://www.irfca.org/faq/faq-hist4.html


----------



## bilche (May 3, 2007)

Near Okara.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Parts 2→6:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-b3T3ST__jo 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADwnWbSIKi0 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ts8Hc1CXu38 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gi01hTzKh8Y 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElTrChEzYoE


----------

